# best current clen brands?



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

I have used astralean before but can't find a supplier anymore.

Anyone had experience with ASLABS or Malay tiger clen?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

got astra lean and malay tiger, both working for me, tried malay tiger 50mcg with 50 mcg of T3 from the banned lab, and was like a furnace all day, so cut the clen out and feeling nothing on the T3 alone


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

barksie said:


> got astra lean and malay tiger, both working for me, tried malay tiger 50mcg with 50 mcg of T3 from the banned lab, and was like a furnace all day, so cut the clen out and feeling nothing on the T3 alone


Shouldn't feel that much on T3 mate, so it will be the clen making you hot which is why when you dropped it you stopped feeling like a furnace


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Shouldn't feel that much on T3 mate, so it will be the clen making you hot which is why when you dropped it you stopped feeling like a furnace


yepp, so may go back to taking em both again, every other day or something like that, unless someone on here tells me it is dangerous


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Oliverduke said:


> I have used astralean before but can't find a supplier anymore.
> 
> Anyone had experience with ASLABS or Malay tiger clen?


Using malay tiger clen atm, it's the dogs b0llocks mate


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

BigKid said:


> Using malay tiger clen atm, it's the dogs b0llocks mate


May get that then, never heard of them before though? can get dhacks also?



Efedrino said:


> Clenbuterol orginal Sopharma!


can't get any from where I'm looking... out of stock


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

BigKid said:


> Using malay tiger clen atm, it's the dogs b0llocks mate


you need to try the tren ace 150 m8, trenacetat , strong as , when you doin tren cycle that is !


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Im currently running shree ventakesh clen 4 mcg and thats spot on , sure thats pharma grade as in the same way as alpha pharma ? I did add a pic on another thread


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Currently using Yixin Pharmaceutical. They are 60mcg each and work very well.

The best I've used in recent times is Clenbuterlene made by Munster Labs. They were 40mcg and possibly the strongest I've ever used and I've used most brands of Clen. One tablet gave me the shakes for 24 hours.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Used sopharma, didnt rate it. Changed to as labs, is good. Currently on shree venkatesh and it's spot on.


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

HammerHarris said:


> Im currently running shree ventakesh clen 4 mcg and thats spot on , sure thats pharma grade as in the same way as alpha pharma ? I did add a pic on another thread





raj-m said:


> Used sopharma, didnt rate it. Changed to as labs, is good. Currently on shree venkatesh and it's spot on.


I can get this shree ventakesh brand too... never heard of them before though! are we using the same site guys haha

what would you think of shree vs malay?


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Not used malay. But pals say they good. Shree v are like ap, have verification code etc.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

S b labs or dh clen always been g2g, sopharma failed my lab max test.. junk.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

D Hacks is good. Overdosed from what I have felt from it but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hacks or sb labs both g2g


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

hacks hands down,


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

can vouch for dhacks also -a little too strong for me though!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> can vouch for dhacks also -a little too strong for me though!


I'd rather strong and take less


----------



## 87peet (Dec 4, 2014)

Doing MediTech with 40mcgs each, heart goes BOOM!


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Oliverduke said:


> May get that then, never heard of them before though? can get dhacks also?
> 
> can't get any from where I'm looking... out of stock


Honestly mate, best clen I've used, I'm mega stim tolerant and I was shaking like a leaf off of 20mcg of the stuff, I start on 20mcg and do it until I don't get any sides and keep adding in 20mcg at a time, usually about every 3 days, on my second 2 week cycle of it now and on 100mcg as of today


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

barksie said:


> you need to try the tren ace 150 m8, trenacetat , strong as , when you doin tren cycle that is !


Using a rip blend atm and was gonna give their rip blend a go, looks decent, their tren potent then?


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, turns out i can get some alpha pharma astralean off a local source too... is it still good to go? heard alpha have been took down?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I used some stupidly cheap phoenix pharma stuff that was strong as fvck, felt it on 40mcg. 120mcg had me shaking and cramping and 160mcg was unbearable, kept having chain reactions of cramp across my body!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

BigKid said:


> Using a rip blend atm and was gonna give their rip blend a go, looks decent, their tren potent then?


oh yes,



> I used some stupidly cheap phoenix pharma stuff that was strong as fvck, felt it on 40mcg. 120mcg had me shaking and cramping and 160mcg was unbearable, kept having chain reactions of cramp across my body!


kinell, get out the taurine m8


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I used some stupidly cheap phoenix pharma stuff that was strong as fvck, felt it on 40mcg. *120mcg had me shaking and cramping and 160mcg was unbearabl*e, kept having chain reactions of cramp across my body!


If you were shaking and cramping on 120 why go to 160? :lol:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Jalex said:


> If you were shaking and cramping on 120 why go to 160?


Curiosity!

It was pretty funny, I'd have my feet up on the sofa watching TV and suddenly I'd get horrible cramp in my calves, I'd start swearing and lean down to massive the muscle then my abs would cramp up too, so I'd straighten up and my lats would cramp up, usually just ended up in curling up into a ball swearing constantly.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Curiosity!
> 
> It was pretty funny, I'd have my feet up on the sofa watching TV and suddenly I'd get horrible cramp in my calves, I'd start swearing and lean down to massive the muscle then my abs would cramp up too, so I'd straighten up and my lats would cramp up, usually just ended up in curling up into a ball swearing constantly.


Sounds like fun :lol:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

d-hacks and a/p both top notch


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SB Labs G2G


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

If I want pharma, I always use sopharma cuz its readily available here in Greece. But it is 20mcg. If I want stronger (40mcg), I've been more than pleased with both Novocrine and Global Anabolics.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

AP clen is the daddy, very hard to come by now.

other clen i know people who've used have said..

WC, crap, need 150mcg+ to get shakes

Sopharma, utter junk at whatever dose. (pretty sure these ceased production about 5+ years ago)

SB Labs, good.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Where are the best suppliers for clen these days?


----------



## V8mcl (Dec 13, 2015)

Balkan clen, running 60mcg's shakes already, make sure you have taurine and plenty of potassium on hand.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

V8mcl said:


> Balkan clen, running 60mcg's shakes already, make sure you have taurine and plenty of potassium on hand.


 where from?


----------

